# annoyed and worried



## sally&morgan (Aug 12, 2009)

our pet pigeon dinky, who we have had for 2 years since he was 15days old never came back yesterday after going out flying. This is the first time he has never come back, he has to babies that are 14days old that need feeding, the mum seems to be coping so far since he has been gone. 

His band number is GB 10 T 46019, we are located in bedworth, warwickshire, England, UK. 

I really hope he comes back. he is a pet that could not be replaced.

Dont know what to do, chances of him coming back now must be slim? something must of happened


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

There are a few things I could say....but I'm just going to say sorry to hear he has not come back, but if he has homed before he may return the next day.


----------



## Ross Howard (Nov 26, 2009)

Skyeking said:


> There are a few things I could say....but I'm just going to say sorry to hear he has not come back, but if he has homed before he may return the next day.


DITTO--- Skyeking


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I'll say it because I don't think you understand. *Never *let birds out that are feeding babies.Should one parent become prey or be injured and unable to home, it's very difficult for the remaining bird to care for the babies.


----------



## sally&morgan (Aug 12, 2009)

its the first time we have had babies, he's a homer, but I dont take him any where, just let him out flying, and every hour he would land on the house roof, then come in if he wanted, but I have not seen any sight of him for nearly 48hrs now, this has never happened in 2 yrs. so upset tbh. thanks for your imput


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

he may be back..esp if he has a mate and babies to get back to. I can see why you are worried because they do come home IF THEY CAN. with predators out there it is always a risk for them to be out, esp a lone pigeon. you will have to go back to what you remember for when you raised him as these babies will most likely need supplimenting as the hen if he does not return will probably stop feeding..so get ready, if he does not come home in a few days..he probably won't. I would ask around also to make sure no one has caught him and thinks he is lost.


----------



## sally&morgan (Aug 12, 2009)

thanks spirit wings, will do, I will just help out feeding the babies when needed. the hen bless her just keeps staring out the window, you can tell she is missing him.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Charis said:


> I'll say it because I don't think you understand. *Never *let birds out that are feeding babies.Should one parent become prey or be injured and unable to home, it's very difficult for the remaining bird to care for the babies.


I agree with Charis and will also add 
No matter how good a bird is normally at coming home, whether pet or racer or whatever, if you let them out there is *always* the chance that they will not come back. 
You are the one that decided to let them out, and even though you have been advised so many times before about letting pet birds out on their own (or in pairs) you continue to do so. How many birds have you lost now ?
Most people learn from mistakes and accept advice.
You've said before that you just want them to be happy, but I'll remind you of one of Spirit Wings replies in another post about one of your lost birds - 'How can he be happy if hes dead ?'
Sorry if you fee like I'm gettng at you, but just trying to point out the obvious.
While I'm sorry for your loss & hope he may still yet return, if you continue to accept this risk and let them out, you must also be prepared for the consequences.


----------



## sally&morgan (Aug 12, 2009)

Quazar

3 of them went out together, but only 2 came back, I have only lost 1 pet if I still count on dinky coming back. They live at home with us, I dont have an out door loft, having more than 3 pigeons would be unpractical for us. 

quote 
if you let them out there is always the chance that they will not come back. 
you are dead right, but you never think it will happen, if you keep pigeons, you will know how loyal they are, and when they dont come back its a shock and I assume the worst.

its the not knowing thats the worst.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

sally&morgan said:


> Quazar
> 
> 3 of them went out together, but only 2 came back, I have only lost 1 pet if I still count on dinky coming back. They live at home with us, I dont have an out door loft, having more than 3 pigeons would be unpractical for us.
> 
> ...


I try to look at it the other way and always think it can happen, That way I am not let down if it does, Its a shame he has gone and it is hard when you only have so few and have BOP in your area so like Bob has said you need to weigh up the risks and decide if you want to let birds out in the future, I do not know anyone that flies pigeons that has not lost a bird or two so its just part of it.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well if he has babies, and has not returned, then there is a very good chance that he was caught by a predator. A chance we all know that one takes when they let them out to fly.
Letting bird out that is on babies is really not a good idea. Hope as was mentioned that he has just trapped into anothers loft.


----------



## sally&morgan (Aug 12, 2009)

great news, he came back after 5 days ruffing it, what was that all about? aleast the mum looked after the babies, but since returning today, he has shown no interest in the babies. im happy any way!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

that is good news.. guess he does not get the father's day award though..lol..


----------



## shakilfc009 (Mar 15, 2012)

great news...we r so happy for u.....i wish that would happen to everyone


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

sally&morgan said:


> great news, he came back after 5 days ruffing it, what was that all about? aleast the mum looked after the babies, but since returning today, he has shown no interest in the babies. im happy any way!



If he continues to show no interest in the babies, that could create problems as the male normally takes over most of the feeding after the first couple of weeks. If he doesn't help her to care for them, you may have to supplement with feedings. It could be too much for her. I would just keep an eye on them.


----------



## sally&morgan (Aug 12, 2009)

Jay3 said:


> If he continues to show no interest in the babies, that could create problems as the male normally takes over most of the feeding after the first couple of weeks. If he doesn't help her to care for them, you may have to supplement with feedings. It could be too much for her. I would just keep an eye on them.
> 
> yea, have been doing that, just gentely been feeling there crops, seems ok, there pooping enough. but will keep an eye out anyway.
> 
> ...


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

I had a rescued-as-a--baby-and-handraised male pigeon, *Wieteke*, raise several pairs of babies in our small apartment. He was a very good parent.

Once, however, he stayed away from the babies. Turns out he was sick. Showed symptoms of PMV, paramyxovirus. Head turning upside down, crashing into the middle of the wardrobe instead of landing a bit higher. 

I put him on a heating pad. He spent the night panting rapidly, spreading his wings to absorb all the heat he could.

He may have had a recurrence of the disease I suspected he had when I rescued him as an 18-day-old or so baby, paratyphoid or salmonellosis. No use of legs. He recovered from that after I gave him a five-day dose of cotrim or bactrim. 

After a day or so, he did recover, and went back to feeding the babies. His feral mate could not have kept up with the babies. I fed one of the babies for a day or two, while the mother, *Mamieke*, was out and did not suspect my interference. 

Babies grew up, never showed signs of illness, flew off. 

For another year or so Wieteke showed no more signs of illness.


----------



## Shadowringneck23 (Jul 5, 2012)

*Feeding the Chicks*

If the father wants nothing to do with the birds, the mother might attempt to take over his responsibilities, since they share them. This could lead to a lot of extra stress on the mother and that could become a problem. You might have to intervene and take over some of the responsibilities if the mother seems stressed, or if his lack of attention towards the babies continues.


----------

